# 1911 Commander length?



## capt. jas. (Jan 24, 2009)

I am having trouble with my dial-up viewing the graphicsw heavy Springfield website.
Does Springfield currently produce a commander length version of it's 1911?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

capt. jas. said:


> I am having trouble with my dial-up viewing the graphicsw heavy Springfield website.
> Does Springfield currently produce a commander length version of it's 1911?
> 
> Thanks


Technically, NO.

Springfield has a 4" size which they call "Champion", an actual Commander is 4.25".

It's _Commanderish_, but not a Commander.


----------

